
Ask HN: Fully offline cycling data system? - walrus01
I would like functionality somewhat similar to Strava, but entirely self hosted and offline.<p>Anything that requires internet connectivity and sending data to a third party service is off the table.<p>Does anyone want to recommend a bike computer or cycling watch that supports self-generation of data sets and reports, for local viewing and storage?
======
usrusr
If you don't know Golden Cheetah yet,
[https://goldencheetah.org/](https://goldencheetah.org/)

All the Garmin Edge devices can be used without connecting them to the
internet, the data is available as USB mass storage.

